# Pull or Leave?



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Alright I hear a lot about pulling the eggs 48-72 hours after they are laid in books and literature, but from some reading here on the board and talking with some breeders there has been some discussion about leaving the eggs in the cage. Should I be just letting the frogs do their own thing (if there is a water area for the tadpoles)? I've been a puller - I think my male is learning impaired - but should I change my methods?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/36210-tank-raising-your-frogs.html

maybe thisll help


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Your question is to general. Pull for big frogs. Don't pull as often for little frogs. Never pull for obligate oophages.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ What they said.

I haven't breed any frogs as of yet but from the reading I've done the general feeling is that larger frogs like tinctorius and phyllobates are good candidates for pulling eggs if you want higher yields (and some parents won't transport tads at all). The same also goes for ventrimaculatus but some people get good results from leaving them in the tank (and feeding on occasion). Imitator eggs are left in the tank unless you really want to raise them yourself or if you want more tads from that pair since they take a break while tending to a "clutch". Of course, obligate egg-feeders will take care of their own eggs and tads. Ultimately it depends on what you and your frogs are willing to do.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

^
unless im wrong
hes talking about his azureus


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

It depends on your goals too. If you are trying to breed large numbers, pulling is better. If you want to observe the parental behaviour, leaving the eggs in the viv is the way to go.

Both methods have their merits and can be done for any frogs who are not obligate egg feeders...


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, my azureus had about 7 eggs laid on Wednesday. I just pulled them. Hopefully I'll have some decent ones this time around.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

It sounds to me like you are getting bad eggs and are wondering if you should pull them because of that or leave them in hopes that it willmake them good? Remember that if it is a young pair just starting out they may have several clutches of eggs that are bad before you get any good ones. Especially if you are talking about your azureus or any other darts for that matter.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

leaving the eggs, and pulling the freshly hatched tads works best for me.


----------



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

^ 
same for me


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

They are pretty new. This is actually their second (that I know of) clutch of eggs. I have yet to see the male calling, but then again he is kindda a wuss anyway.


----------

